# Furniture restoration in Caldas da Rainha area



## lizw4562 (Apr 20, 2017)

Moved from the UK to the Caldas area a month ago but the removal firm damaged some of my furniture. Their insurance will pay up but I need to find someone who can do the work and will provide a written quotation for the insurance company. Damage is to an oak table, a mahogany dressing table and a mahogany bedhead. Can anyone help?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have his contact details but if you're on any of the expat Farcebook groups you might like to look up Wojciech Wojtaszek who is a Polish guy (I think) living in that neck of the woods & the pics he posts of his work look simply fabulous.


----------



## lizw4562 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for that. I've found him on Facebook.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

There is a company just outside Caldas on the Foz road Industrial estate, we have used Jose many times to restore, renovate and build from scratch all our furniture.
He is absolutely unbelievable in what he does. Cannot praise highly enough.

For example he made to our design a dining table and chairs and matching coffee table, re-made countless pieces of furniture, always on time and always on budget.

PM me if you want his contact details

HTH

Rob


----------



## lizw4562 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Rob

I would like Jose's details but can't PM you as this site won't let new members do that until they've done 5 posts.

Liz


----------



## lizw4562 (Apr 20, 2017)

Just found Jose's details in an online directory. Thanks!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

you are welcome
anything that I can help with further, just let me know

Rob


----------

